# Körper + Kopf zusammenfügen



## Malaxo (15. Juli 2004)

Also als erstes möchte ich sagen hab rund 1.5h in dem Forum gesucht, damit nicht mehrmals das selbe gefragt wird, wie esch nach 1.5h suchen heufig dazu kam. 
Dachte das hat 100%ig jemand gefragt aber hab nichts gefunden und sonst SORRY.....


Also ich möchte ein Fake bild machen das heisst einem Körper den Kopf austauschen. Das problem ist das ich die Hautfarbe nicht gleich machen kann. Man merkt sehr gut das es ein Fake ist. Wie bekomm ich in PS / CS ein solches Bild hin? Hat das schon jemand gemacht und kann mir helfen? Ein Tutorial oder so was? 

-----> es ist nur zu testzwecken und just 4 fun


Danke im voraus.

MFG

Malaxo


----------



## Dark_Fighter (15. Juli 2004)

Du kannst versuchen den Kopf mit Weichzeichner oder wie das heisst auszuschneiden dann wird ab dem Hals bis ca. zur Brust alles etwas durchsichtig und verläuft dann sozusagen in den anderen Körper, bin aber auch kein Profi.


----------



## extracuriosity (15. Juli 2004)

So einfach ist´s dann doch nicht. 
Wenn du Kopf und Körper auf getrenntenen Ebenen hast, kannst du für eins der beiden mit der Funktion Farbton und Sättigung (im Menue >Bild>Anpassen)   die Farbe anpassen. Die Übergänge dann mit dem Wischfinger und Weichzeichner verbessern.


----------



## d-minded (15. Juli 2004)

Ach ja, Ergebnisse bitte _nicht_ posten. "Children could be watching." :-D

@Wischfinger: Vorsichtig sein damit! Du solltest nicht zu lange Linien ziehen, sonst verschmierst du das ganze. Da du beim Hals zusammensetzen willst, würde ich auf Längslinien achten und diese dann durziehen, sonst kommt das nicht gut.


----------



## Malaxo (15. Juli 2004)

wow? wie will ich eine Hautfarbe den so genau hinbekommen das es mit Farbton&Sättigung klappt?! damit hab ich auch herumexpirementiert aber mein gott das ist ja viel zu schwer..... der Körper ist viel zu farbig und der Kopf na ja..... kann man nicht irgendwie die farben ausfiltren oder so?


kein tutorial?:-(


----------



## da_Dj (15. Juli 2004)

Altes Gesicht mittels *Kopier-/Reparierstempel* so bearbeiten, dass du nur noch die Haut mit einigen natürlichen Unebenheiten evtl. hast [also Nase, Mund, Augen etc. weg!] dann dein Gesicht drüber legen und radieren [*Ebenenmaske* ist eher zu empfehlen.] Den *Ebenenmodus* verändern [z.B. Überlagern, hier probieren]. Andere Möglichkeit wäre gleich mit Kopierstempel oder Reparaturwerkzeug das eine auf das andere Gesicht zu bringen. Hinterher evtl. mit *Weichzeichner, Wischfinger etc.*  noch ein wenig "verschmieren". Bereiche die von der Farbe allzu gar nicht passen wollen (z.B. Hell/Dunkel) mit dem *Polygonlasso* umfahren, *weiche Auswahlkante* [so 5 Pixel dürften in Ordnung sein, aber variiert] und diesen Bereich dann über die verschienen Modi in Bild-Anpassen verändern ... Das ist nur mal ein kurzer Weg, PS bietet weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten.

Fettgedrucktes lässt sich vorzüglich im mitgelieferten Handbuch nachschlagen, sollte dieses aus welchen ominösen Gründen auch immer nicht zur Verfügung stehen emüfiehlt sich die Taste F1.


----------



## ShadowMan (15. Juli 2004)

Wieso Wischfinger? Mit dem Reperaturpinsel geht das wunderbar ohne verschmieren 
Aber eigentlich sollte es doch machbarsein die Farbe anzupassen oder? 

Werd in 2 Wochen mal ein Tut schreibn ok? Vorher gehts leider schlecht => Klausurphase.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## da_Dj (15. Juli 2004)

Ebenfalls zu erwähnen sind die verschiedenen Modi des Reparaturpinsels ... ganz nützlich im Kampf gegen Farbunterschiede soll der Modus Farbe sein


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Juli 2004)

Um die Hautfarbe zu ändern, könntest du auch mit einer Maske arbeiten. Dann mit weichem Pinsel und geringer Deckkraft anpassen. Ist vielleicht ein wenig mühselig, aber bleibt im Nachhinein noch flexibel in Sachen bearbeiten etc.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (16. Juli 2004)

Hier (1) gibts ein gutes Tutorial von dubtastic zu dem Thema. Ich denke,
das könnte dir weiterhelfen. 



[1] [ http://www.dubtastic.com/tutorials/faceswap/faceswap.html ]


----------

